# Not sure on quantities, help!



## badgero (May 25, 2016)

Hi All

Having a party next weekend and we are in a bit of a quandary into the amount of food to be cooking. We have 16 ish guests (plus prob half a dozen kids) and we are cooking up;

A brisket, 

5 x racks baby back ribs,

2 dozen beef sausages, pus the sides,

Slaw, corn on cob, corn bread, soda bread, ATBs, sweet potatoes, new potatoes and bread rolls.

Is this going to be enough meat (not cooked a whole brisket before, so not sure how much it will feed)?

What are your thoughts?

Cheers, Badgero


----------



## kc5tpy (May 25, 2016)

Hello.  A whole brisket?  This does have different meaning here in the U.K..  Please define "whole brisket".  I doubt you are talking about a packer trimmed American style brisket ( around 7-10kg..)  Sounds like you will still have enough meat no matter.  I think you should be fine.

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## badgero (May 26, 2016)

Hi Danny

I've ordered a whole, unrolled brisket from my butcher (about 6kg estimated). Pretty confident about the cut, but I guess our beasts are a little smaller that their US cousins. 

Cheers.


----------



## wade (May 26, 2016)

You will have plenty and will probably have meat some left over. With all the bread and veg people will fill up quite quickly. If you are at all worried, have some ready made burgers (home made of course) in the freezer. If you are starting to run out then they are fine cooked from frozen. If you see that the meat is going to last then leave them in the freezer for a later BBQ.

If you can, don't put all of the meat out in one go so that it will help set peoples expectations. It is always good to be able to top it up with more hot meat as it is eaten.


----------



## badgero (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Wade. 

Good advice, i was thinking of cooking all day for folks to graze on, leaving the brisket until last (hopefully there will be some left over for me....)


----------



## wade (May 26, 2016)

OK - If they are expected to graze all day then they could eat considerably more.

You have 5 racks of ribs. At an average of 10 ribs per rack that equals ~ 50 ribs. The kids _usually_ go for the sausages so 50 ribs would be just over 2 ribs per adult. If they are full size ribs and have a lot of meat left on this will be more than sufficient, however if they are quite small with much of the meat removed (supermarket style) then an extra rack of ribs may not go amiss

The brisket will be fine. I would keep a small supply of burgers and sausages in the freezer for later in the day or maybe have some substantial desserts ready to roll out to signify the end of the meat supply.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 29, 2016)

Be late on this one, event has probably passed, but Wade has good advice for you.

It is always a worry when feeding a group of people if you are going to have enough food.


----------



## badgero (May 29, 2016)

Thanks Smokin Monkey. 

On Wades advice, I've ordered another rack of ribs, 1dozen farm house dogs (for the little ones) and 1 dozen burgers. He's a cracking butcher, all prepped in house. 

Wish me luck for next Saturday, I'll be firing this bad boy up at 0500. Thanks for all your input, I'll let you know how it goes. [emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji][emoji]128556[/emoji]













image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ May 29, 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (May 30, 2016)

Let us know how it went, and plenty of pictures! (If you have time)


----------



## badgero (Jun 6, 2016)

Morning all

Thanks for your advice leading up to Saturday's party, it was a great success. The ribs especially went down well and "The Reverend" coped well with all the meat, keeping a good regular temp of around 110 - 125C.

Even had a few ribs left over, which went down well at the pub Sunday lunchtime, and some brisket portioned up a frozen for the next few weeks. Tidy. 

Anyway, I didn't manage to get to many photos, I seemed a little preoccupied, but what I did take, I've posted. 

While I'm here, on a similar note, I've said I'll do some pulled pork for a friends 40th birthday, just wondering what sort of quantity I should do for say, 50 people? 1 roll each?

Cheers y'all Thumbs Up













image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ Jun 6, 2016





"The Reverend"












image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ Jun 6, 2016





Brisket 2 hours in












image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ Jun 6, 2016





Catering grill added, stops direct heat, great for cooking sausages on. 












image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ Jun 6, 2016





ABT's going in. 












image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ Jun 6, 2016





Ribs just going on, brilliant.


----------



## wade (Jun 11, 2016)

A very neat looking smoker and some great looking food too. Well done


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 11, 2016)

Someone else tried to build on of these filing cabinet smoker, and gave up on it. Glad to see yours turning out some great food.


----------

